# More babies



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Mum is a manx









the other mum



























Colour Help :thanks


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

ops forgot one :lol: 
father is a hairless


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Lovely babes-Congrats!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll have more pics too, I have a few litters at the moment x


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

the bubbi's a brindle, awwwwwwww


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Is it an agouti brindle or just brindle? 
I was reading up on genetics and it classed a few different types!


----------

